# &   92

## pokemon

92  ( )?  ,  ?

----------


## derikpro

.  -   .   92.      WOG Mustang, OKKO Puls. ,   .

----------

,   .    ,         . 
 ,    .       ,         .    ,  ,  ,

----------


## pokemon

,            ?     ..       ...
  ?

----------


## derikpro

> ,            ?     ..       ...
>   ?

  :     .

----------


## Ihor

> :     .

        ,    
    5   10

----------

